# mounting tv to brick fireplace



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

Im mounting a tv to the brick over an unused fireplace. I have heard conflicting views about drilling into the brick or mortar , my plan was to drill into the brick. Im using a Sanus mount that comes with Anchors for Concrete brick/blocks can I use these for the fireplace brick as well?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

How much does the TV weigh? Personally, I think that it's easier to drill into the mortar & there are plenty of anchors that would work.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

Tvs 50lb , Sanus mounts include plastic anchors for concrete, would these be ok for brick


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I think that they will hold.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Mortar is not nearly as strong in tensile strength as brick, but a while lot easier to drill into. For light loads such as a real small TV, it would be fine. For an average to large size TV, I'd go into the solid core of the brick. That's anything over 25" or so. They start to put a decent amount of torque on the mount, which directly translates to the upper anchors. 

I have a nice hammer drill, so this is real easy for me to say, lol. If you have a basic hand drill with cheap drill bits, you'll be working at it for a while. 

Cheers!


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

supers05 said:


> Mortar is not nearly as strong in tensile strength as brick, but a while lot easier to drill into. For light loads such as a real small TV, it would be fine. For an average to large size TV, I'd go into the solid core of the brick. That's anything over 25" or so. They start to put a decent amount of torque on the mount, which directly translates to the upper anchors.
> 
> I have a nice hammer drill, so this is real easy for me to say, lol. If you have a basic hand drill with cheap drill bits, you'll be working at it for a while.
> 
> Cheers!


thanks I have a good hammer , drill and bits. I did the install using the plastic anchors sleeves that came with with mount they seemed to have a good hold after I installed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Somewhere I saw instructions for this and they wanted the mantle to stick out 10" at 14" above the fire place opening. It was about the heat getting to the TV.


----------



## Oddjober (Dec 13, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Somewhere I saw instructions for this and they wanted the mantle to stick out 10" at 14" above the fire place opening. It was about the heat getting to the TV.


I don't know about the heat issue, the fireplace is never used where I installed the TV


----------

